# Soldering Power Rails



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

How difficult is it to effectively solder the connections at the power rails on a Tomy HO track, without melting the plastic? And does it greatly improve the performance of the cars? I will practice soldering on some scrap track first, but I will be greatful for any advice. -- Greg


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Believe me, I am not looking to solder power rails just for the sake of finding something else to tinker with. If the connections are good without soldering, I will adopt the "solder as needed" philosophy.

I've been away from slot cars for a long time, and I've never touched a Tomy track. I'm trying to gather as much info as possible before I start buying stuff again. Do you recommend fastening the track to the table?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I figured when I was(still am actually)building my track to solder all of the rails.There were a few problem spots,so I said what the heck and silver soldered every joint.Im pretty good with a soldering iron,so it wasnt really a hassle,just a little time consuming,especially since my track is over 75 ft long with four lanes.

Afterwards,I ground all of the tops of the rails flat where they join together.

All said and done,it was a TON of work,but it was well worth it.

Nice even powerall around,and the "clickety clack" sounds the cars made when they went around the track is almost nil.

Mike(ice9)


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

AfxToo,

Thanks for the help. I will definitely use screws instead of nails. Also, thanks for the advice on which screws to use, and the advice on how to countersink them. -- Greg


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike,

I'm curious as to the size of your layout, since it has four, seventy-five foot lanes. By grounding all of the tops where the rails join, do you mean that you filed them down?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Its 4X16.I have pics,but they are on my other computer.Basically,it is a variation on the "Commercial 68" layout on Greg Brauns site.The main dif is that it has 18" radius turns where that one has 15"ers.

Yep,thats exactly what I did,I ground them down until they were dead even with a Dremel and a grinding bit.It took somewhat of a steady hand,and it didnt take much grinding,but all and the time and effort was worth it.


Mike(ice9)


----------

